
River Thames Frost Fairs - benbreen
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/River_Thames_frost_fairs
======
matthewsinclair
If you're interested in this time, Julia Fullerton-Batten did some amazing
fine-art photography around the theme of "Old Father Thames" and the 1814
Frost Fair [1].

[1] [https://www.juliafullerton-
batten.com/projectmenu.php?catNo=...](https://www.juliafullerton-
batten.com/projectmenu.php?catNo=1&gallNo=87)

------
arethuza
It has been reported that Scotland's mountains had glaciers up to about 1700:

[https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-
islands-258...](https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-scotland-highlands-
islands-25824673)

Edit: I spend a lot of time the Scottish mountains and I'm fascinated by
glaciation so deeply disappointed that I missed them by such a relatively
short period of time.

------
dpeck
It is interesting to me how far apart in time some of these were. It must have
been quite an experience for it to stay in the minds of revelers for so many
years between them.

Or perhaps it it one of those things where it dropped out of though for
sometimes decades at a time, but the Thames was such a large presence in their
lives that when it froze over stories from parents/grandparents came flooding
back and they wanted to recreate and have their memory of standing in the
middle of it?

------
chewxy
The Doctor visited one such frost fair with his companion Bill.

~~~
dghf
And another one with River Song and Stevie Wonder ("A Good Man Goes to War").

ETA: turns out it was the same one both times, the last Thames frost fair
ever, in 1814.

------
danharaj
Oh neat! One of these takes place in Virginia Woolf's book Orlando and I
wasn't sure which parts were historical and which were fanciful.

~~~
yawaramin
I saw the movie and was thinking of it when I saw this post!

------
JacobAldridge
While I was aware these were largely a relic of the Little Ice Age, I hadn’t
realised how rare they were even then. Nor had I appreciated the confluence of
factors that created them, including the narrow arches of the previous London
Bridge.

------
omnibrain
There is something similar in modern times in Hamburg called
"Alstereisvergnügen". Alster is the river, Eis is ice, and Vergnügen can be
translated as Fair.

